# ducks must think its spring



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

walking along the river bank in a local park i was amazed to see a duck with 12 day/2 day old chicks is this unusual for this time of the year?


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Dragabed, 
I have a few daffodils in the garden that think it's spring as well! 

Ludicrous, if you think about it! 

Regards,


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Given, the weather that we have had this year, warm and dry, it is not surprising that a few animals and flowers have been fooled.

The sad thing is, that the daffodils will probably get hit by a sharp frost in the next couple of weeks, and the ducks will find it difficult to sustain the feed for that many ducklings.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You should go to a duck do!.

ray.


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm not biting........!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've seen brand new baby frogs in my lawn. Certainly could not have been born in their usual Spring after the traditional gang bang in the ponds.


----------

